# Peace brothers...



## brojones (Jun 13, 2013)

Ive been entered since april. UOL #3 out of new jersey 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 13, 2013)

What is UOL?


----------



## brojones (Jun 13, 2013)

Unity of light


----------



## jaermani (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't know but hey man you guys have a good night


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 14, 2013)

UOL is an AF&AM lodge in New Jersey. That means it's not GLoNJ (NJ's GL is an F&AM state), nor is it PHA.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 14, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> UOL is an AF&AM lodge in New Jersey. That means it's not GLoNJ (NJ's GL is an F&AM state), nor is it PHA.



I take it that means our friend is in a clandestine lodge and probably doesn't even know it.  Should he travel and try to visit he's in for a disappointment.


----------



## crono782 (Jun 14, 2013)

Disappointment indeed though some may be aware and not care while others not aware at all. I see a handful roll in here, but now don't bother pointing it out lest I be unwelcoming.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

